# What is this stuff ???



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm getting this brown stuff on my aquarium glass and decorations. It wipes off easily but it is very annoying. Does anyone know what it is and how to get rid of it?? Heres a picture of one of my tank decorations...

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Diatoms. BNPs will eat it.

Is the tank a new setup?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My BN won't eat it. It goes away by itself in several months, in the meantime I just wipe it off.


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. The tank has been set up for a few months. I have a sponge filter in it that has been in a cycled tank for many months.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Expected and normal.


----------



## elenor (Jan 17, 2017)

I think your problem is the diatom/brown algae. Keep all this mind to get rid of this stuff. Brown algae don't need light to grow as the regular algae. The problem with the diatoms is that they can't be removed by simply leaving the lights off. Make sure that your tank has a good filter system. Also have some water movement in your tank as diatoms are bad swimmers. 
Hope this could help you.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

A nearly two year-old thread ... resurrected from the graveyard ... :lol:


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

wryan said:


> A nearly two year-old thread ... resurrected from the graveyard ... :lol:


Reminds me of a carton. A skeleton is sitting by a phone and the phone say "Thank you for holding, your call is important........."

LOL.


----------



## Nyboy (Mar 4, 2017)

As a newbie I learn a lot from old threads. I have this problem now.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Excellent! Do you have a new question related to the thread?


----------



## Nyboy (Mar 4, 2017)

Nope learned from thread give it time.


----------

